# Virtual PC and Autocad



## logcomet (Jun 11, 2004)

I am looking to run Autocad at home, but want to avoid buying a cheap PC (I'd rather invest in something with more long term value).

I have looked this up on multiple threads here, but there doesn't seem to be a clear answer. Does anyone have experience running Autocad using Virtual PC? and not as a novelty, but in a productive setting? And if so, what mac configuration would you recommend?

I know that there are great alternative cad programs (Vectorworks or alternatives), but to avoid conflicts, I want to use the original AutoCad software (besides my fiance does not want to relearn another Cad program).

Maybe there are no alternatives ...

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i think it would be a HUGE mistake to buy VPC 7 to run PC CAD on a Mac
better off to buy a PC for that


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## ArtificiaLard (Feb 8, 2005)

One estimate I've heard (don't remember where) puts Virtual PC 7 with WinXP on a G5 tower to be around the performance of a 1.6GHz Pentium Pro, which is to say not fast at all. It simply cannot be used for anything halfway complex, and the most complicated thing you can throw at it and still be able to use it is something like MS Access or VB, which are text-based programs. 

Anything that involves more heavy graphic/ multimedia will just die a slow a death in Virtual PC, and even taking that 300~ on Virtual PC towards a very inexpensive (gasp!) Dell box for a few hundred more will get you better performance. 

As an alternative, there's a great site called Architosh (http://www.architosh.com/) that is an entire community for CAD on the Mac and has reviews and recommendations of programs that can work in the AutoCAD format on the Mac...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

CAD is not processor intensive, and should not be considered 'multimedia'. it will run fine under VPC, especially for home use. if you have a decent machine, go for it.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

I have to disagree. To say CAD is not processor intensive, is completely incorrect. Trust me on this one, i useautocad all day everyday ( i'm the i.t. guy for a small engineereing firm and a mechanical designer) and i also do some autocad instruction. I've been using acad since release 9 and i know this stuff. Autocad is very processor intensive and will not work at a useable pace under vpc. i have vpc on my ibook, and autocad 14 under windows 98 is barely useable, but autocad 2004 under windows xp is a dog. if i have to use autocad on my mac, i will, but it takes at least twice as long to do anything as it does on a native windows machine.

I wish that autodesk had never stopped making autocad for mac, if it was available my whole office would be full of macs, but sadly, that boat has sailed. They made their choice to stop supporting and developing autocad for any other platform than windows, and a lot of mac users, and sun users got screwed.

Anyway, what this boils down to is this. If you are a serious user of autocad, you've gotta use a wintel box to do it on, sorry.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*i think it would be a HUGE mistake to buy VPC 7 to run PC CAD on a Mac
better off to buy a PC for that*

No offence....but this is total BS. I'm running VPC 7/Windows 2004 and Autocad 2004 on my powerbook wickedly. yeah you heard me....wickedly. Glad I got it hooked up 

Everybody knows that you DON'T use windows XP with VPC. It's pointless. Windows 2000 is a whole other kettle of fish however


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Pamela, Windows 2004? they made a whole new version of windows just for you?

Have you and do you use autocad on a pc? I'm speaking from experience here, no offence intended, but i've tried vpc on a wicked fast powerbook with 1.5 gig of ram and it still doesn't run anywhere near as fast as on a pc. You'll never get a program to run on an emulator as fast as on a native machine. that's just the way it is.

if you are happy with a program that emulates a slow windows pc, then yes autocad will work. will it work fast? no.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I find myself in this situation at work where I need a PC but I would like to stay in front of my iBook. The solution is simple buy a decent PC install XP and Autocad on it, stick the PC in a corner and use Microsoft's Remote Desktop Connection to control the PC, with Remote Desktop Connection you will get the full power of a PC without the slow down of an emulator. Just one thing the faster the network connection the better for Remote Desktop Connection.

Laterz


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

that sounds like it'd work, but how much does remote desktop cost? i haven't tried using it yet, but if it works at a decent pace over the lan then it's probably worth it. the trouble is now you've got all those nasty windows virus problems to deal with...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i guess we have to define 'processor intensive' then, don't we? vector graphics processor intensive? uhh, yeah, okay, right.

also, we need to know the speed of the host machine, as that will have an impact more than anything else (besides Windows2000.

also, the author of the thread specified this will be for home use. is blazing speed a requirement? he wants to know if it will run at a useable speed, and the answer is yes, with some provisions, otherwise people like pamela would not be using it.

thatcomputerguy, you say you're speaking from experience because you've 'tried' vpc, meanwhile pamela has been running it for years.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

When i said i've tried VPC, i mean i've tried using it for autocad, it doesn't work well, i've been using VPC since version 4. I'm not a newbie if that is what you are implying, i've used every version of autocad since release 12 on vpc. it's fine if you want to spend twice as long doing your dwg as you would on a pc. personally, when you are putting out an average of 200 projects a year, you don't have time to waste.

i'm not going to get into a pissing match here. i use vpc with autocad. i use autocad daily - have done for over 15 years. i've customized the heck out of autocad, and i instruct and train others on autocad. i've used vpc for autocad. it works, but slow. that's it. end of story.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

thatcomputerguy said:


> that sounds like it'd work, but how much does remote desktop cost? i haven't tried using it yet, but if it works at a decent pace over the lan then it's probably worth it. the trouble is now you've got all those nasty windows virus problems to deal with...


Microsoft's Remote Desktop Manager for OS X is free. I don't know what the lag-time is when controlling a PC this way, but it's painle$$ for those of you with both a Mac and PC to try it and find out


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

d'oh! it doesn't work with winxp home, just professional. I thought it sounded familiar, but couldn't figure out why i hadn't checked it out before, now i know. We use xp-home on most of our windows pc's.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*Pamela, Windows 2004? they made a whole new version of windows just for you?*

Wow...cocky little fella aren't you. You know I meant Windows 2000. And for the record, you're still full of $hite. Call me back when you've tried running Autocad 2004 on VPC 7 with Windows *2000*. It works. Plain and simple. And it works effortlessly with no lag whatsoever. Autocad does not require heavy duty machinery. It's a stupid vector program with no eyecandy. Give Maya a try and you'll understand the difference.

For someone that's been doing this for "years" I'm quite surprised that you didn't know that no one with a brain uses VPC with Windows XP.

*i have vpc on my ibook, and autocad 14 under windows 98 is barely useable, but autocad 2004 under windows xp is a dog.*

Autocad 14 under windows 98????? DUDE get with the times! That's ancient! And you're wondering why it's slow? Another hint as to why it's slow is that you're trying to run in on a friggin *ibook*!. You should know that an ibook only has a VRAM of 16 to 32 mb whereas my powerbook has a VRAM of 128mb. And who the heck uses windows XP *home* in a professional office?? sheesh.

I feel sorry for the firm you IT for. 

p.s. Your signature matches your comments perfectly....lol!  *if you don't know the answer - guess with confidence!
*


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

and as i thought we degraded to a pissing match...

just to clear this up. i said i have used acad14 on vpc and it works faster than xp with 2004, or xp with 2002 for that matter. i didn't say we use acad 14 now. we use acad 2004 on xp on windows machines.

i also said i've used vpc with a powerbook with 1.5 gig of ram, and it is still slower than running it natively on a windows pc.

fyi, as far as the video ram of my ibook goes, it's 32 meg for the newer ibooks.

As far as my qualifications with regards to i.t., i'll just chock up your comments as someone who gets easily frustrated and has to lash out in order to make a point. take a quick poll and find out how many people who design builidings for a living actually use VPC. very few i can assure you.

if you check the autocad box, it says built for xp. most firms i deal with use xp, whether it is home or pro edition doesn't matter. that is why i was discribing my experiences with acad, vpc and xp, and then mentioning in passing the other versions and how they respond. the beauty of VPC is the ability to have many OS'es installed with various versions of software.

p.s. - congratulations on finally becoming an architect, maybe once you've actually designed a few larger projects you'll see that autocad slows down on VPC when you are designing more than just a single storey house. try designing a couple of hospitals and then you can start spouting off.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

sorry, one other comment - the original poster asked about using acad with vpc on their mac. being as the only mac listed on the signature was an ibook, it's pretty safe to assume that would be the mac being used. NOT a top of the line powerbook.

'nuf said.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Question about virtual PC:

Does not the "virtual" PC's video-RAM as set in the machine's preferences (see attached) actually draw upon a Mac's PHYSICAL (and not video card's) RAM? if so, is the video card on a Mac irrelevant in this case (aside from any work it does for OS X generally via Quartz Extreme)?

I have 2Gb of physical RAM in my Mac, and I have maxed the virtual machine's memory settings to take advantage of it. As I understand it, that 16Mb of virtual VRAM is actually physical RAM; part of my 2Gb, and not part of my 64Mb VRAM on my graphics card.

If my assumption is off, _please_ correct me.

Also, I know Pamela commented in the past that the .01 update to VirtualPC v.7 was noticeably faster, and I am running Win2k Pro which is said to run the most efficiently on VPC -- and it is faster than using XP (even with all the Luna FX turned off)... but golly, it's _just_ tolerable in my experience. Maybe something is amiss in my settings, or it doesn't like my 100MHz bus speed... I dunno!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

* the original poster asked about using acad with vpc on their mac.*

No...he asked this:

*Does anyone have experience running Autocad using Virtual PC? and not as a novelty, but in a productive setting? And if so, what mac configuration would you recommend?
*

This implies to me that he wants to get autocad up and running on a mac. _I'm_ telling him it is completely possible and doable based on _my_ setup and experience.

I tried to find this info out a year ago or so and I got the same bozo's telling me what you're telling him. That it isn't possible. Well I'm here to set the record straight. With my configuration it IS possible.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Macaholic said:


>



LOL- nice!


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

i never said it wasn't possible. that is not the issue. the issue is the speed of using acad under vpc. which is where you and I disagree. as do you and macaholic apparently.

btw - did everyone forget that windows 2000 and winxp have the same roots. win2000 is nt 5, winxp is nt5.1.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm not disputing her satisfaction with her using AutoCAD on VPC. If VPC 7.0.1 is appreciably faster and it's working for her -- and I have heard similar comments in other corners of the virtual world about that .0.1 update -- then who am I to argue with her sense of satisfaction?

But OTOH VPC has always been considered a kludge and, in light of the fact that I have a pretty frustrated Windows user next door who uses AutoCAD and is interested in a Mac, I want to make ABSOLUTELY SURE that it's a feasible solution. if I understood his usage of AutoCAD he's receiving plans for assessment/approval and not actually _creating_ said plans.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Guess I'm just lucky then. Too bad for you suckers that have to use a PC 

Macaholic I have no idea where the memory actually comes from. I just assumed it came from the Mac's VRAM. 

Regarding success with certain configurations:

I have tried running VPC 6 with XP (eyecandy turned off) on my previous 2 powerbooks (the 1ghz and the 1.33 ghz both with 64mb VRAM and 1 gig ram) and it was pretty useless. Just getting around windows was painful nevermind running a program.

I then tried VPC 6 with windows 2000 on these two machines and it was a little better but still not possible to run any programs effectively.

THEN VPC 7 came out and I got my 3rd computer (1.5ghz with 128mb VRAM, 1gig ram) and I installed the 7.01 update for VPC. Unfortunately I didn't try VPC 7 without the update so I can't comment.....but VPC 7 with the update and running windows 2000 was freaking awesome. It's just like sitting in front of a pc. Smooth and efficient.

Then I got my new computer and decided to install the same setup (VPC 7.01 with windows 2000) AND give autcad 2004 a try. I was thrilled with the results. Still smooth and effortless. And remember I'm used to using programs that take up a lot of juice like Maya and Formz so I know slow when I see it. 

I don't know why it works for me, but needless to say, I'm one happy camper. No PC box for me


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*if I understood his usage of AutoCAD he's receiving plans for assessment/approval and not actually creating said plans.*

If you want me to do you a favour I could test out a file of his and see how easy it is to navigate in it? But the weird thing is, if he's just approving plans, why doesn't he just use a Mac based CAD program? You can import an AutoCad file into any good CAD program easily and he won't need to know much about the program if he isn't drawing in it.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

GGHHAAAAKKKK!!!! WTF????

"It's just like sitting in front of a pc. Smooth and efficient."

Not the words I would choose but I think I know what you mean tho Pamela


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Pamela said:


> *if I understood his usage of AutoCAD he's receiving plans for assessment/approval and not actually creating said plans.*
> 
> If you want me to do you a favour I could test out a file of his and see how easy it is to navigate in it? But the weird thing is, if he's just approving plans, why doesn't he just use a Mac based CAD program? You can import an AutoCad file into any good CAD program easily and he won't need to know much about the program if he isn't drawing in it.


Hey, that would be nice of you, Pamela!

I'm inexperienced as to the Mac compatible CAD programs out there and their effectiveness in importing AutoCAD files. Any guidance and suggested software titles would be GREATLY appreciated. As for sending a test file, I'll take it up with him and get back to you.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Excellent Macaholic  My pleasure.

sorry darkscot...ahem....you know what I meant *blush*


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

While we're on the subject, my niece's husband is a tool and die machinist. They have a 1Ghz G4 iMac and he wants to produce "CNC" programming for machines. I did do some detective work a year ago on this, came up with inconclusive results and then dropped the ball... but I really would like to get that going for him. the software he has used is called "Cimitron", which is a computer numerical control design program, supposedly similar to Autocad. You can put in diameter of tool and speed of the mill and can save it to floppy disk which can be read by mill (machines) and autoprogram them; machines such as those made by Okumo (or might end with a letter "a").

This is probably WAY out of the realm of experience of the gathered few here, but I thought I'd toss it out there and see what happens...


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

getting back to the original post, here's what our friends over at macaddict had to say...

http://www.macaddict.com/issues/0502/rev.virtualpc.html


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, this comes out a charitable wash.

MacAddict says that VPC 7 is definitely faster than 6 -- just don't try playing Doom II on it (which could probably also be said of the Mac version on my Mac). it seems that like before I suppose but moreso now, it depends on what you want to do with it (duh)... 

I wonder if it would run faster if the VPC disk image was on a RAMdisk?? I have 2Gb of RAM... the disk image for Win2k is 889.1Mb... I've assigned it 512Mb of RAM... hmm..... 

probably not. or not much.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> I wonder if it would run faster if the VPC disk image was on a RAMdisk?? I have 2Gb of RAM... the disk image for Win2k is 889.1Mb... I've assigned it 512Mb of RAM... hmm.....
> 
> probably not. or not much.


according to the reports i've read it's inconclusive, about the same number of people saying it does speed things up as those saying it doesn't. check out macwindows if you are interested in reading more...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I just did upon your suggestion 

I didn't dig around enough to assess the critical mass of feedback -- but I did find that folks ARE using VPC on a RAM-disk. Now, I _will_ try this out when time permits later this week.

http://macwindows.com/VPC7.html#3


----------



## logcomet (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. Some say yes with windows 2000, but others say no.

I use autocad extensively for site planning, construction drawings, and design, but not for 3d work. The plans make heavy use of xrefs and can get very complicated, so I wouldn't want a slow unproductive machine. I remember using VPC on an iMac 333 which had an awful jerking screen problem, probably due to the insufficient video card, but unfortunately made it unuseable for anything beyond novelty.

I wouldn't use autocad on this ibook, but would instead buy a higher end power mac. I just can't stand having to buy a PC box and having it the house. I would much rather spend the money on something I can feel comfortable using for multiple purposes, but I wouldn't want to spend the money and end up with a system that is too complicated for my fiancé to use (who is not a mac user).

I really wish Autocad was still mad for mac. It would solve so many compatibility issues we have with other offices running Vectorworks (because it seems translation never works).

I gather a safe bet is to buy a cheap intel box (blech). Maybe I can hide it somewhere ...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

logcomet said:


> I use autocad extensively for site planning, construction drawings, and design, but not for 3d work. The plans make heavy use of xrefs and can get very complicated, so I wouldn't want a slow unproductive machine. I remember using VPC on an iMac 333 which had an awful jerking screen problem, probably due to the insufficient video card, but unfortunately made it unuseable for anything beyond novelty.


That's severely antiquated specs. Having said that, I'm not confident in recommending VPC based on _my_ (limited) use so far. I've had it installed for a couple of months but have no practical need for it other than to asses it's feasibility for potential switchers I'm "counseling"... although, it runs about as well as a trojan-infected PC, which most of them are. Add to that the hit Norton Utilities imposes on the system and it's almost a wash! 

But, I've not given up hope on it yet. I'm assuming for the time being that my slower frontside bus speed and slower memory _might_ be contributing to the _slghtly_ less-than-acceptable performance. Also, I haven't yet exhausted all the resources of the web for any optimization tactics.



> I really wish Autocad was still mad for mac. It would solve so many compatibility issues we have with other offices running Vectorworks (because it seems translation never works).


A dispiriting report  But I'll not shoot the messenger


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

How can AutoCAD not be processor intensive? I use it to mess with IGES files that are usually exported from SolidWorks. True, you could probably run AC under VPC if you stay in 2D, but then why use AC at all if that is all you are doing? If I really want to work on my Mac, I may import the IGES using Cinema 4D, or Vectorworks, but most of the CAD has to be done on a PC. All of it ends up in Solidworks usually. We are even seeing more Catia files, and Auto CAD just isn't powerful enough for that. SInce Catia and SW are owned by the same company now, they are wary about the translations. The Catia to SW plugin is about $3000 now, but cheaper than a $40 to $50K Catia seat.
No offense, but no one earns a living doing CAD on a Mac, and I rarely see 2D AC files anymore. All files have to be CAM ready for Mastercam. If not, you just have to pay again to have someone do the real work.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Carl said:


> How can AutoCAD not be processor intensive? I use it to mess with IGES files that are usually exported from SolidWorks. True, you could probably run AC under VPC if you stay in 2D, but then why use AC at all if that is all you are doing? If I really want to work on my Mac, I may import the IGES using Cinema 4D, or Vectorworks, but most of the CAD has to be done on a PC. All of it ends up in Solidworks usually. We are even seeing more Catia files, and Auto CAD just isn't powerful enough for that. SInce Catia and SW are owned by the same company now, they are wary about the translations. The Catia to SW plugin is about $3000 now, but cheaper than a $40 to $50K Catia seat.
> No offense, but no one earns a living doing CAD on a Mac, and I rarely see 2D AC files anymore. All files have to be CAM ready for Mastercam. If not, you just have to pay again to have someone do the real work.



Er.... yeAH...

Clearly out of my depth


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Carl, that's what i've been saying all along. thanks for the backup whether intended or not.

Render a full colour elevation of a new building and see what happens to your processor. that's intensive. And i must admit, i haven't even attempted it on a mac, i don't have that kind of time to waste.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> True, you could probably run AC under VPC if you stay in 2D, but then why use AC at all if that is all you are doing?


the author of the post specified he will not be using autocad for 3d.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*I really wish Autocad was still mad for mac. It would solve so many compatibility issues we have with other offices running Vectorworks (because it seems translation never works).*

Funny. I've never had a problem opening a dxf/dwg in vectorworks.

I seem to be having a LOT more luck then most people when it comes to CAD. Or maybe I'm just that much more talented  lol!

*No offense, but no one earns a living doing CAD on a Mac*

ahem...I ASSUME you are NOT including a huge proportion of the architecture community around the world?!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Pamela said:


> *No offense, but no one earns a living doing CAD on a Mac*
> 
> ahem...I ASSUME you are NOT including a huge proportion of the architecture community around the world?!


Yeah... and er if no one earns a living doing CAD on a Mac, then what's the point of THIS SITE??


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

maybe this should be a new thread but...

just curious, seriously, how many people out there know companies using a mac based cad program. In my company's rather large client base, we have run across one firm using Powercadd in the many years we've been doing this. Is it maybe a west coast thing?

btw - i'm not being contentious here, i'm genuinely serious.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

First of all, are you talking ANYONE that uses CAD? ie. engineers, architects, product designers....? From my experience it is my assumption that most engineers use autocad. Most product designers use a 3D program other than autocad. As for architects?.....

I know 3 firms in Vancouver using Autocad as their 2D CAD program. They use various other programs for 3D work. 

I know 1 firm that uses Microstation and Maya.

Everyone else I know (possibly a 20?) use a mac and vectorworks/powercadd/archicad.

Everyone one I know of in Victoria uses mac. (I know maybe 8 firms)

In Seattle it's more pc based but the firm I worked for used macs with archicad.

I believe it's a european/west coast thing (don't know about the maritimes?). We all appreciate beauty and refuse to spend 10 hours (at the least) of our day looking at an ancient black screen with florescent lines. AND we refuse to pay the ridiculous amount of money necessary to do so. $5000 for an autocad station vs. $1200 for most others? You do the math. Architects don't make the money that engineers do so we certainly ain't gonna spend what we do have on crap.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

i was really just curious to know if there were many firms in the AEC side of the business (not the people using cad/cam type apps for manufacturing - nothing personal, but that's not my line of business) that are using actual mac based cad packages.

Like I mentioned all the firms, whether they be structural, civil, architectural, mechanical or electrical, around here (here being ontario) that we have or are dealing with have used pc based autocad, with that one exception. I've tried to convince the bean counters to get a mac based cad package, but there just isn't the justification due to it's lack of use around here. I had powercadd on my mac for a while, but couldn't find the time to really make it useful due to fact that it is so completely different from autocad when it comes to dwg setup and use.

HA! - Engineers get paid more than Architects!?!? - If that's true out in the west coast, then I should relocate. It's DEFINITELY NOT that way here. The contractors make all the real big money, but the architects aren't far behind, with the engineers down the list. Just like in the old days, when the engineer was at the back of the train, or in the bowels of the ship, we are necessary but we are not to be seen.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I think you're looking in the wrong place for any firm data on that, guy. ehMac has a varied member base, so I wouldn't jump to any conclusions based on the weak data you'd get here regarding this particular aspect of using a Mac.

Why not join the forums at architosh (link I provided above)? You'll get a much more realistic picture within that forum, I;d say.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> HA! - Engineers get paid more than Architects!?!? - If that's true out in the west coast, then I should relocate. It's DEFINITELY NOT that way here. The contractors make all the real big money, but the architects aren't far behind, with the engineers down the list. Just like in the old days, when the engineer was at the back of the train, or in the bowels of the ship, we are necessary but we are not to be seen.


as an aside, i used to work for an engineer - he always used to say engineers had the highest liability and the lowest pay of any profession. he was one of most depressing people i have ever met. one day we had to inspect the underside of a bridge downtown toronto for corrosion - my task that day was to hold a broom handle and swing it at any homeless people that might try to attack us while he did the inspection. did i mention he was a bit wierd?

he didn't use autocad himself, he had a 'drafting lady' to do it for him.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> I think you're looking in the wrong place for any firm data on that, guy. ehMac has a varied member base, so I wouldn't jump to any conclusions based on the weak data you'd get here regarding this particular aspect of using a Mac.
> 
> Why not join the forums at architosh (link I provided above)? You'll get a much more realistic picture within that forum, I;d say.


possibly, but i actually thought i'd get a more realistic picture from an forum where not everyone was already using mac cad programs to be a member.


----------



## bweels (Mar 12, 2005)

*another option*



Macaholic said:


> if I understood his usage of AutoCAD he's receiving plans for assessment/approval and not actually _creating_ said plans.


If he's not actually editing the files, this may be appropriate:
http://www.microspot.com/products/dwgviewer.htm


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks... but he bought a Stinkpad instead.


----------



## bweels (Mar 12, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Thanks... but he bought a Stinkpad instead.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah. It's kinda sad. His previous laptop had a trojan on it that I just couldn't get rid of -- short of wiping the drive and reinstalling. man, I googled -- and found direct reference too -- this trojan. Booted into Safe Mode, turn off auto restore, went through Adaware and several other diagnostic apps. No go.

Then, providence struck:

His car got broken into and the laptop was stolen.

Told him to bring along his CAD installer CDs and we can try it out on my Mac under VirtualPC.

He never came by.

Then -- even though he knew I was researching this -- he gets another WIndows laptop. So now he asks me if I could come by and get his wireless connection going for him.

Should I go? He's my sister's landlord.


----------



## gundamguy (Mar 2, 2004)

*Cad*

I run Autocad 2004 at work on a 450 mhz p3 laptop, our lead engineer uses an old 300 mhz Compaq, none have more than 256 mb ram. Other enginners on staff use 667 mhz celeron laptops and its fine. I think virtualpc on a good mac could easily run autocad, but for the price of vpc you could buy a 1 ghz pc used from someone for less than $200.00. The good thing about pcs is that they have little value compared to mac software which sells for a premium.


----------



## logcomet (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for replying. 

My synopsis from reading everyones post .... might as well buy a cheap 1 ghz Pentium PC used w/ a kick ass flat screen monitor. Seems to be less hassle and ultimately cheaper. Oh well, grey generic box here I come.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Most building services consultants...*

Still use mostly 2D. The only time we'd use 3D is for extremely complex systems, in which we'd use AutoDesk Building Services instead. One of the interior designers who hire us uses a Mac, and I don't know which software he's using but everytime he sends a drawing to us (in DXF format), everything is on one layer. How annoying! That means I can't isolate certain layers with stuff I don't need... I have to manually seperate things myself. I hope VectorWorks, ArchiCAD, PowerCADD, etc. don't have this problem.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

This is why the Mactel platform makes sense. With the new Intel based Macs, you would have no need to buy another PC.


----------

